

Is someone looking at the Y Combinator applications now? - sidgoyal

YCombinator applications are always open under the name of late applications. What intrigues me , if i apply now , will someone read/evaluate it today or along with the next batch?
======
bulltale
Probably the next batch. This story is about a late application, but this was
still in the YC S12 period: <http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/18/how-instacart-
hacked-yc/>

~~~
sidgoyal
I have read through this. But thats what i think now getting selected at YC is
not much on the application but a lot of getting in touch with people
individually and drawing attention to your application. We cant do that we are
not based in the US ! :(

~~~
il
It's mostly about demonstrating that you're making something people want and
getting traction. So just focus on that.

~~~
sidgoyal
I really understand that when you say that, which is exact what we are doing
for last 8 months. But its just that when something like instacart comes up ,
you tend to get distracted and think there are people who are playing the
smart card, and getting in. May be we are just dumb you are sitting and
slogging, and waiting to be discovered.

A small note btw : YC is not a VC , so your line doesnt actually hold. My idea
of YC was a place where you go more raw than one with traction. The eco
system, the mentoring, the energy helps you iterate and fix fast, and find
yourself the market fit. Its more about picking the right space by the right
people, acknowledging the challenges and demonstrating that you have a vague
idea on how we can tackle that.

